# Modem isn't sending signal.



## Cielnuit (Jul 7, 2012)

I've been having connectivity issues for about 2 weeks now.
My Motorola SB5120 modem randomly disconnects every now and again.
I've tried to power cycle it and my wireless router which is a SMC WBR14-G2 Barricade. I have wireless for my laptop, an Xbox 360, plus a desktop that uses the wired LAN.

I've done multiple things to try and resolve the issue.
I've called my ISP, Comcast, to see if they could help but the issue still persists.
I've done the whole ipconfig/all and everything is fine with the IP address.
I have a splitter which is used my for television and modem. Right now the coax cable is plugged directly into my modem, which seems to be working, for now.

The only thing's I haven't tried are using a different ethernet cable, or a different wireless router. I don't think it's my router because I unplugged it and plugged the ethernet cable directly into my laptop, and it still wouldn't send a signal.

So the only things I think it could be is a bad coax splitter or maybe a new ethernet cable? I've had the same router and splitter and cables for at least 4 or 5 years now. And just recently activated a new modem because I thought it would fix the problem.

I've never had any major problems with Comcast before, they even checked the signal strength and said it was clear and strong. So any help would be very much appreciated!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

See if you can post the diagnostics screen for the modem.

Open a webpage an go to http://192.168.100.1

Post a screenshot of the signal tab and logs.


----------



## Cielnuit (Jul 7, 2012)

I've tried a few other methods as well, to no avail.
I'm starting to think it is just a bad wireless router. Right now I have the modem and router in different rooms to see if that helps. I had them right next to each before.


----------



## Cielnuit (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Looking at the signal the Upstream Power Level is too high.

Since you tried connecting the modem directly to your laptop and still had issue it most likely is on the ISP side.


----------



## Cielnuit (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you very much for the help! I'll give them a call tomorrow and explain everything. I'm hoping they at least know what I'm talking about. The first time I called they weren't very helpful.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Okay let us know the outcome.


----------

